# Beginner seeking boots - Guide me please



## Ashcampbell (Mar 14, 2014)

I bought a used pair of boots and board off craigslist for $100. My next purchase was a new pair of boots. 

What I did for boots was order online from a store I had in town or was 1 hr away that I normally travel though during the return period. I think I bought like $500 in boots(like 4 or 5 pairs). One pair I bought 2 sizes of because I thought that was the pair for me. I ended up getting a great pair of DC boots, lower boa upper lace. I then just went into the store with my boxes of boots to return. 

As to needing a wide board...several factors that I'm recalling off the top of my head. Stance, bindings, boot footprint. If I were to put my boots across the narrowest part of my board I'd have toe and heel overhang. After putting the bindings on and setting the stance. I've still got overhang but its higher up and increases the degree I'd need to hit on my edge for it to matter to me.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

study the boot faq sticky and pm wiredsport

Boots First!!!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Roadie,

So STOKED that you are loving riding! It only gets better from here 

29.7 cm is a mid range Mondo 300 or size 12 in snowboard boots. A width of 10.5 cm is a "normal" D at your foot size so the whole world of boots is open to you. Burton makes some great boots so that will be a terrific option if you are digging that brand. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## RoadRun3r (Apr 25, 2018)

Hi! and thank you for your replies.

I thoght I'd let you know my progress. My process is a bit slow since my only good option is to order a pair of boots, try them on - and if they do not fit - return them and try the next pair.

I started by ordering the Burton Ruler Leather in Mondo size 29,5. As I mentioned before, my left foot is a bit longer than the right, and the 29,5 was an immediate no-go. Toe-curl and pain in my left foot, and in my right foot there wasn't exactly pain, but the big toe clearly stretched out the liner to the max and I could feel my toe pressing against the shell. Soo... Back they went and I ordered size 30,0 instead. 

I got them yesterday, and the fit was better. Right foot - very firm preassure against the liner without pain. Left foot very firm preassure and I found after wearing them for about 15 mins that my left toe started involuntarily trying to curl. After some additional time, I noticed that the end of my left big toe started to almost go numb.

So at the moment I'm a bit devided, I do not want to go too big in size and I know boots pack out and my right foot will probably be ok in this size, but my left will not. So now the dilemma is that at the Burton Rulers jump to mondo 31,0 which are definitely too much.

My choices in mondo 30,5 (and price-range) are:
Solomon Launch Boa Sj
Solomon Dialogue Focus Boa
Nitro Venture TLS

I've read and heard that Solomon boots are bulky, any input on the above mentioned boots? Nitros?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

RoadRun3r said:


> Hi! and thank you for your replies.
> 
> I thoght I'd let you know my progress. My process is a bit slow since my only good option is to order a pair of boots, try them on - and if they do not fit - return them and try the next pair.
> 
> ...


Please post up some images of your bare feet being measured (both length and width).

Thanks


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

RoadRun3r said:


> Hi! and thank you for your replies.
> 
> I thoght I'd let you know my progress. My process is a bit slow since my only good option is to order a pair of boots, try them on - and if they do not fit - return them and try the next pair.
> 
> ...


I have 2 pair of virtually brand new size 13 boots, both 32 brand. 

$50 bucks a pair.

Used boots aren't bad if they've only been used once or twice, or even less cause lots of people buy em & never even go. 
Those are the boots you wanna buy.

I also have tonnes of everything else you might need or want. 

If you buy a setup from me, chances are you'll have enough money left over to buy a seasons pass. 
A pass is the only way to go, if you don't have one you will be paying so much money every time you go. 
You probably won't get up the hill that much. 


TT


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

RoadRun3r said:


> Hi! and thank you for your replies.
> 
> I thoght I'd let you know my progress. My process is a bit slow since my only good option is to order a pair of boots, try them on - and if they do not fit - return them and try the next pair.
> 
> ...


Also keep in mind you will have some amount of forward lean on your boots once your strapped in. Thus your heel will sink in yore and your toes will move away from front of the boot a little.
Just walking around in snowboard boots is a terrible way to judge if they will fit proper. You kind of need to put them into snowboard position.


----------



## RoadRun3r (Apr 25, 2018)

Wiredsport said:


> Please post up some images of your bare feet being measured (both length and width).
> 
> Thanks



Hello! Sorry about the delay, I've been away on work for a few days.

I remeasured my feet and took the pictures. See attachments. 

After remeasuring, I'm even more confused, shouldn't be possible that the Ruler 30,0 size should be to small. But my left big toe disagrees... :frown:

Do boots really pack out length-wise or does that apply more in width?


----------



## RoadRun3r (Apr 25, 2018)

@timmytard : I agree with you about boots that have been used that little, they would be as good as new boots. When I think of used boots, I more or less think about boots that have been used as rental-boots and have been used for a few years...

After remeasuring my feet for the photos Wired asked for, I'm even more unsure of my size than before, so lets hold off on the size 13's for a while.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

RoadRun3r said:


> @timmytard : I agree with you about boots that have been used that little, they would be as good as new boots. When I think of used boots, I more or less think about boots that have been used as rental-boots and have been used for a few years...
> 
> After remeasuring my feet for the photos Wired asked for, I'm even more unsure of my size than before, so lets hold off on the size 13's for a while.


Hi Road,

Thanks for those images. I see what is going on. You have a bit of an unusual situation. Your larger foot is Mondo 295 (size 11.5 in snowboard boots). Your Smaller foot is Mondo 290 (size 11 in snowboard boots). Your foot is at the higher end of the range for a "normal" D width. All of that is very typical and would be easy .

But...your big toe is basically a double toe. This will mean that all of the pressure will land right on that big toe as none of the other toes will be there to help out. Going too large however will make things worse. You will develop motion inside the boot and that will slam on that one big toe. Your best bet is going to be to buy a boot at your actual Mondo size 295 (size 11.5) and have them immediatly heat fit. Mention that you need to have extra room made for that big toe. An outside suggestion is to look at a Wide boot as these expand the length of the toe box at the outside (big toe and little toe). The Salomon Dialogue Wide is E width and might work well.


----------



## RoadRun3r (Apr 25, 2018)

Sorry about the long delay! What can I say... life happened and I had to put snowboarding on the backburner for a while. 

First things first; A big thank you to @Wiredsport for the advice! At the time of my earlier messages I tried several differend boots without success, and almost gave up after hearing the advice above. This due to not having a shop nearby that does heat-molding. 

This winter our 13-year old son started skiing and with him being a complete beginner I also went with skis so that I could support him better. Late in the season we spent a week at a ski-resort and when I rented my equpment for the trip, I happened to get very well fitting ski boots and reasonable skis, so when the rental shop offered me to buy them for a steal, I did.

The size of the rental boots where marked in EU size 45, and I didn't think much of it at first, but after buying them I took a closer look, and surprise(!) the Mondo size was marked... 295... The boots where well used and packed out well. 

So... I might have had my doubts that mondo 295 would ever fit my feet good, but this experience ignited my hope again to find snowboard-boots and get back on a board next winter. Also 2 shops close by have now started doing heat-molding, so my hopes are quite high 


I thought I should update this thread mostly to send a BIG thank you to Wiredsport, and secondly so that anyone sharing my problem might find some answers if they use the search-function.



Thank you all again! I'll try to update this again if/when I get my boots...


----------

